# This Is Why I Love MMA



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Now obviously, this is in picture form. Go ahead, people, explain why you love this sport of half-naked dudes punching each other in the face.

Discuss.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was expecting this


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Since you brought up Bas, ID...  

Bas Rutten is MMA in a nutshell. A charismatic, semi-insane dude who likes to kick people in the liver, and punch people in the face.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Because, it's like a mini-war or game of battleship or something which is always changing. Or an extremely violent dance. 

at its best it exemplifies all the stuff regarding warrior spirit that we hear or read about.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Because it looks to the untamed eye like brutal homoerotic violence, but is in fact a beautiful mental sport.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would never have met my girlfriend.

I would be a fatass 

and I love to watch violence.


----------



## FedorEm25 (May 28, 2007)

It's one man's skill, determination, and heart against another's. It's sport in its purest form. The unexpected is what makes it so entertaining. Who can forget the first time they saw Kasushi Sakuaba do a freakin cartwheel on someone. It's finally seeing what's really effective in martial arts combat, and not just what we've seen in the movies all these years.

Those who are in it just for the blood just don't get it...though the blood is pretty cool too.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> I was expecting this


i was expecting a naked pic of Karo


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

In words, MMA is a mixed bag, and that's why I like it. The diversity of it is amazing, which is odd, because who knew fighting would have so many styles? You can watch Telligman & Rizzo punch each other in the face one day, and watch Kazushi Sakuraba & Carlos Newton have an extremely technical grappling battle. It's odd, but at the same time, it's awesome.

Take Frank Shamrock for instance, here's a guy who brought a lot to the table in his glory: Striking, submissions, wrestling, charisma, badassery, and nice hair. You watch his wars with Bas, and then watch "The best fight ever" in Tito Ortiz vs Frank Shamrock. The fights were different, yet still maintained that excitement. I guess I have to have emotion in my fights, because watching 2 guys fight for nothing sort of bores me. 

So many people treat MMA like it's some chore. "I like only the elite fighters, and the rest are cans." Those people are just the worst bunch of MMA fans, because if you can't appreciate certain fights and fighters, then why are you watching? Is the MMA world really going to miss you if you stop watching because evil Dana runs the MMA world? The answer is: No, no we won't miss you. 

But I'm getting off my own topic. Now, I appreciate a bloody war, 2 guys attempting subs, and the occasional whomping. I'm not that hard to please, just throw Guy Mezger in there, and have him kick someone, and I'm happy. Have Bas destroy a liver, and I'm happy.

In a nutshell: People like a lot of different things about MMA. I like watching the Lions Den back when they rocked, and others like watching Ricardo Arona lay on Ninja Rua for a while. This makes me dig MMA.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I love MMA Cause without it,
i wouldn't be in the best shape of my life.
Dunno how, but mma helps me focus on stuff analyzing fighters etc. therefore helping me in school.

I also love it because of
Takanori Gomi
fedor
Cro-cop
Wanderlei
SHogun
GSP

yea....


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Take Frank Shamrock for instance, here's a guy who brought a lot to the table in his glory: Striking, submissions, wrestling, charisma, badassery, and nice hair.


ken had nice hair too, cant forget about the spikes man


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*why I love MMA?*

This man...


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I love MMA because it's a lone source of honor and the warrior spirit, both of which are lacking in the modern world. We evolved to live in the forest in small groups and make war on each other, and 15,000 years hasn't changed a thing. We need MMA. (I think that men who have a negative reaction to MMA are afraid of the deep, instinctual portion of their brain that it activates.)

This sounds dorky as hell but my life changed when I found MMA and I don't even train (yet). I'm inspired by MMA. I live for MMA.

MMA IS A WAY OF LIFE.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

^^ right on dude. Well put!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I love MMA because of Sokoudjou:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

MMA is the purest yet simplest form of competition- two people battle it out using nothing but their strength, determination, and wit to win; that's why I love it. Fighting will always be a part of humanity, so why not embrace it.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

f*ckin retarded ass post


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

you guys need to all read "a fighters heart" by shaun sheriden (sp?)

it eloquently describes how poetic and complex MMA is and yet so brutal and simple.



its odd...ive hurt people...and ive been hurt by others in sports...but its never been as personal as it is in MMA and for some reason I just respect the shit out of all of them and love to watch it more then anything


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

^^I love MMA because of THOMPSON!^^


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

This is why I love MMA.










You come into a fight taking someone lightly, under-training, and thinking your untouchable...you get your ass beat, then chocked the f-ck out with a GOGO!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Mmmm, gogo.. When I watched that... Man, that got me so hot! I was really excited..


----------



## jrobinsonnn (May 19, 2007)

I love it because I get the same feeling of anticipation that I had when Hagler-Hearns; Leonard-Hearns & Leonard-Hagler battled it out in the 80's. There has been nothing since untill MMA. But this is 10 times better! I get that same feeling with at least half the match-ups I see now. It has also inspired me to attend karate classes. The bonus there is I am in much better shape now. Sparring is incredible fun and the best work-out ever!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

MMA~!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Why i love MMA...



















I also love Judo...



And Judoka in MMA...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't think anything even needs to be said here, the pictures speak for themselves. raise01:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TREY B. said:


>


Thats a great one! i see Yoshida is there to.:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TREY B. said:


>


Best. Picture. Ever.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I love MMA...because guys like this are part of the sport.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

This is why I love mma









Another reason why it is so great!!









And once again!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

This is why I love MMA.










"The Flying Tea Bag" can happen, and it's not against the rules.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Can you say OUCH!









Blood bath









This is always nice too!:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

More "I love MMA" pics.





































....










I have no clue what Ken's doing in this picture.


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

who is that executing that masterful "flying tea bag" lol

ken shamrock looked like he was about to bust out some karate kid crane stance type move


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Zelg Galesic is the flyin' teabagger.

It looks like Ken is pretending to ride a Harley.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

*staredown pic*

is there a resource other than amazon or eBay to get pride dvds, so I can see more of these special moments?

Maybe it's just the light, but Ken looks like he's about to bust out laughing in that staredown pic of him and Tito

holy sh!t tito has a huge cranium


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tapesforsale.com

DVD-R's, though. They have an excellent Pride selection, plus Pancrase and other cool shit like that.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

I love mma because it gives me motivation.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

TREY B. said:


>


Awe inspiring....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I know who Doesn't love MMA


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That's hilarious, plazz. Frank Shamrock vs Sakuraba would also work well with that.

That pic really is awe inspiring. Mezger's messy sideburns, Ken's shit eating grin, Couture's badassery, and Bas' cool, liver kickiness. They could be in a re-make of Reservoir Dogs. Vernon White can be in it, too. Pete Williams could play the under cover cop who gets shot.

"I'm fuckin' dyin' over here, Ken!"

"Shut the hell up, Pete, before I knock your hair black!"


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> "I'm fuckin' dyin' over here, Ken!"
> 
> "Shut the hell up, Pete, before I knock your hair black!"


Lmao

summed up everything


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> This is why i love MMA


i was Expecting the Tommy Morrison 1st "MMA" Fight


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

HAHA...yes!


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## coolie_cups (Jun 14, 2007)

Damone said:


> Now obviously, this is in picture form. Go ahead, people, explain why you love this sport of half-naked dudes punching each other in the face.
> 
> Discuss.


hmmm. looks like wicked fun. im new here. maybe you can help me set up some stuff on my profile???

mma is great stuff 4 shure. i do my own thing but im a ring girl as well. asian power....and native american


----------



## coolie_cups (Jun 14, 2007)

*grrr*

im really bored. some training. i ran like 5-7 miles everday in boot camp...and then i get out and get back in trainging and i do less stuff there then in boot camp!!! im a ring girl but ive gotten curious so i want to do some boxing and muay thai or whatever. but talk to me. someone.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

if u want lots of cardio then go someplace where they'll let you spar and where they do a lot of conditioning. or do yr normal runs on top of whatever art you choose. after a few 3-minute rounds of continuous sparring you'll feel like you got a great workout. BTW someone might move this to the training/nutrition thread


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> HAHA...yes!


without a doubt THE funniest thing i have ever seen in my whole entire sweet life.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

coolie_cups said:


> hmmm. looks like wicked fun. im new here. maybe you can help me set up some stuff on my profile???


What exactly do you mean?

If you carefully watch the Ken vs Franklin gif, you can see Bas Rutten kick Ken's feet out from under him.

"Kneebar me in 10 seconds, why don't ya?"


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah...I never get tired of this fight. :thumb01:










Gomi getting tooled is fun to watch.  YESSSSSSS.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

here are my 2 reasons:

*great fans* :thumb02:













*and the Freaks*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

TREY B. said:


>



Why do you insist on making me laugh out loud alone in front of my cpu?!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Babalu vs Chuck 2 was such a hilarious fight. Seriously, you could play the Benny Hill theme to that fight.

Takayama is so ugly and awesome. Seriously, from his good fight with Fujita, to him getting pissed at Schilt for kicking him (While 'Yama was tryin' to touch gloves with him), to finally his epic brawl with Frye. 'Yama's the shit, ain't no hidin' that.




























*Current pretty boys make Takayama cry tears of blood.*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Because the sport went from small time, being known simply as "brawling" - in small rinky-dink arenas...and we've come full circle...now look where we're at:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

This is why I love MMA:


































































Oh yeah, and God fights. He's this guy:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Yeah...I never get tired of this fight. :thumb01:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! What the french toast! That's so cool~! :thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

buo said:


>


That's Pro-Wrestling. Looks like Takao Omori just hit his former tag team partner (Yoshihiro Takayama) with the Axe Bomber.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> That's Pro-Wrestling. Looks like Takao Omori just hit his former tag team partner (Yoshihiro Takayama) with the Axe Bomber.


oops my bad.. I'm not really that familiar w/ Pro Wrestling 



Damone said:


> *Current pretty boys make Takayama cry tears of blood.*


:thumb02: now, those are some awesome pics!!!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Takayama's fight against Frye was amazing. Takayama is such a tough guy. He is now a god amoung Japanese Pro-Wrestling fans because of his brief MMA stint.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Takayama, for not winning a fight, was a fighter who I enjoyed a lot. 3 of his 4 fights are memorable (I don't remember the Sapp fight), and he displayed heart. He didn't quit when he was getting absolutely hammered by Fujita. He brought the fight to Don Frye, and had one of the greatest fights ever.

Screw that, 'Yama's heart is top 5.


----------



## natryl21 (Jun 1, 2006)

Besides though competition and the skill needed to succeed in such a complex sport... The one reason I reason I LOVE MMA is with the rivals and bad blood there is a great respect in the sport... Best example I have is after Franklin put the whoopin' McDonald (decent fighter), A. Silva enters the ring and you can feel the genuine respect and admoration between the two... That in a nutshell shows what MMA is about

Can't get enough from it 


I'm not gonna bash Boxing because if they like it or not they are a element of this great sport... 

This is a great thread. Picked up some great pics from this thread... Thanx Fellas


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Because it is MMA .


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't forget "Ring Girls" :thumb02:


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fedor


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Why I love MMA*


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

MMA is so awesome.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I think I'll throw in a few:









































And of course


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gina's usually good lookin', but she really looks like a tranny Ashton Kutcher in that picture.

That Silva vs Rampage picture is freakin' swank. 

I guess I'll post some more pics.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

I love it for its beauty based on strategy and technique. 

I could write a book on why I love it, but that sentence about sums it all up.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Damone said:


> Gina's usually good lookin', but she really looks like a tranny Ashton Kutcher in that picture.


What?! Don't tell me you don't get hypnotized when you look at her beautiful belly button. Makes you want to kiss it, don't it?


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I guess I'll put up a few more too:

















































Oops... How did that last one get in there?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Since guys are starting to throw more in, I think I'll throw some more out there.


















































And of course:










Gina Carano: She can whup my ass anytime.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm gonna show Frank Shamrock some wuv.





































MMA is so awesome.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)




----------

